

Facebook not trusting heroku domain redirects? - namm

Facebook shows this message when someone opens my _.heroku.com website redirected from a facebook message/post.<p>"Facebook thinks this site may be unsafe. If you're not familiar with it, please provide feedback by marking it as spam (you'll be brought back to Facebook)."<p>Since when did facebook start doing this?? Does anyone else have this issue?
======
techbuzz12
I haven't faced it yet. I'll let you guy know when i get too see it.

------
mikegingerich
we are facing this as well just recently. haven't found a work around at this
point. Anyone else?

